# Old School AC Week: Return to Town Photo Event



## Jeremy

*Old School Animal Crossing Week:
Return to Town Photo Event*
August 21, 2019 - August 29, 2019





​
It might be a long time since you've played these games and that has caused a sad reality: Your villagers miss you. In this photo challenge, load up your town in one of the older games and find a villager that complains about not seeing you in a long time. 2 years? 12 years? Let's see who has the saddest story.


*Submission*
To submit your entry, take a photo of Animal Crossing (for GameCube), Wild World, or City Folk that shows a conversation with a villager where they are complaining about the amount of time since you've talked to them. Post the photo in this thread and you will be given tokens once a staff member reviews it.


*Rules & Guidelines*

Only photos of Animal Crossing, Animal Crossing: Wild World, and Animal Crossing: City Folk will be accepted. Unfortunately if you don't have any of these games, you will not be able to participate in this event, but check out the other photo event we're running.
The photo must be taken by you and clearly show the conversation with the villager.
Submit your entry by August 29th.

*Prizes*

*Participation:* 10 Tokens


----------



## Mars Adept

My entry:


----------



## TSquared

Entry:








Believe me, Maple, it could be *a lot* worse!


----------



## cornimer

Exactly seven years. I last played a few days before I started grade nine, and now I'm about to start fourth year university. Sorry Stu!!


----------



## dizzy bone

Gonna put this in spoilers because I forgot I made my villagers say inappropriate things LOL. Made me laugh real hard though. I was going to search for more villagers to greet but my DS was running out of juice and I lost my charger ages ago (I'm surprised it even turned on tbh). 



Spoiler


----------



## Coach

Spoiler: Large image!











Not too terrible really, although the villagers still do a good job making me feel guilty.


----------



## Amilee

my entry:



i try to play it from time to time


----------



## hzl

yes truffles I was sick in bed for 4 years ...


----------



## Nicole.

Alfonso's secret crush all these years.....


----------



## neoratz

Spoiler: big pictures
















well..... if new leaf counts as another town then i kinda did.... >_>


----------



## duckykate

I missed you little buddy c:
and I oop file is too large 
https://i.imgur.com/OC0duuV


----------



## deSPIRIA

I look like a hobo
Love u bob


----------



## Balverine

Piper was the first one I spoke with, but then Quetzal came at me with this lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

err...





um, wait

















ok, there we go


----------



## Bosmer

Ah yes.. 12 month long crime spree..



Spoiler:  large image oof



]


----------



## will.

https://ibb.co/ZShL7kt

heres my entry!
i literally can't figure out how to attach it without a photo hosting haha


----------



## ahousar97

Here's my post of me checking out my Wild World town~
I'm apparently just Mr. Money Bags and no one remembe meeeeee~ (ToT)
Been like 12 years years sooooo....yeah. Thanks Whitney.
https://imgur.com/gallery/grZiyGa


----------



## Trundle




----------



## Snowesque

That is over eight years... Coco was so forgiving and I do not deserve it.


----------



## Jacob




----------



## Mint

Here's my entry


----------



## Heyden

My entry (a bit large for some reason):


Spoiler:


----------



## Nougat

This is fun!  Went back to our town (my husband and I share a town on the Gamecube game) and there are SO. MANY. WEEDS.


----------



## Holla

So happy that my favourite villager Kiki was still in my Wild World Town! Also man 10 year old me using the name Kool Kat. I remembered thinking it was the coolest name back then haha. Also the nickname Skippy lol! I remember one of my villagers called me it way back when and for some reason I loved it so much I started telling pretty much all my villagers from then on to call me that haha!

Also bonus pic from City Folk as I just had to revisit my town there too:


Spoiler









Bones is such a sweetie!


----------



## Gir

Spoiler: Restarted my gamecube game 3 years ago, but only played for a week or so b4 I stopped


----------



## rianne

My entry:



Spoiler


----------



## Blood Eclipse

Here's this one:




and the always sassy Portia:





It took me about 35 inserts to get my old DS game to work, but luckily it still does. xd



Spoiler: 🍑Extras



I still have my game box, and original manual too, along with a bunch of other game boxes I like to collect as a hobby.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

argh i cant find my ds
nevermind found it!


Spoiler












limberg is very mad


----------



## Giddy

Here's my entry: 



Spoiler: Town of Plasma






 


So I believe I've glanced at my game around a year ago, but trust me, it's still full of weeds and going back makes me wanna stay longer to see what I can do with it. 
Wanna point out, this is my first ever animal crossing game, never deleted my save data, only for the other players but not the main one. Crazy to look back at it and smile at all my old friends. 
I'd say Chevre and Rolf were my favourite characters who are luckily still around. 
I remember Limberg being in my town for so long that I started to enjoy his company.


----------



## hestu

Just hanging out with tipper by the swimming pool that I made that I thought was rlly rlly cool :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I don't have a recent pic but I found this one from when I took a long break from the game earlier this year. 



One time about six years ago I was hanging out with friends, and they booted up their old AC:GCN file. The villagers said they hadn't seen them in 60 months!! I've never gone that long without playing this game lol!


----------



## Moonfish

I don’t know how to post a pic anymore I guess. Here’s the link to my entry though.

https://ibb.co/RvMy8g3


----------



## Cress

Here's my (extremely messy) City Folk town!














Spoiler: More pics for those interested



The last non-2019 entry on my bulletin board is from 2013, which sounds about right. It's been a while since I've played!





While I was exploring, someone new moved in and they're already sick? Rude, wow.









And my house! The first floor was citrus themed. Still one of my favorite rooms I've designed in an AC game honestly.




The basement had Pave's set. It looks really nice but a bit simple.




And the second floor, using Gracie's set.






I'm thinking about going back to my Gamecube town as well! Also I didn't take any pictures of this, but while I was in the city there were plenty of villagers talking about my friend's town. It feels a bit weird considering the Wii's online shut down... how many years ago now?


----------



## Locket

Spoiler:  











ACGC but i return after a year and a half after buying the game


----------



## r a t

whilst getting this photo i also encountered a 10 min long rant with bad lad resetti, although i found him really annoying when i was younger it?s sad knowing now that he?s not gonna be in the same role for new horizons 


​


----------



## CaramelCookie

I've been playing quite often, to tell the truth...


----------



## jvgsjeff

I try not to go too long without playing the GameCube game, so 7 weeks isn't as long as some of the other entries. But still, here's my pic, featuring Belle.


----------



## Verecund

I haven't played on my City Folk town in over five years. I only meant to talk to one villager but ended up getting talking to them all; I'd forgotten how much I miss them.  Here's a picture of Mint!


----------



## matt




----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Booting up ACGC and seeing my sweet girl Stella.​


----------



## Milleram

Found Wendy from one of my old City Folk towns. I have no idea why my hair is blonde. My characters usually have light brown hair.


----------



## Hat'

I've been in my City Folk town 8 months ago... I try to go from time to time but I have to re-plug my Wii each time so it's annoying.
I saw Yuka and I felt so bad for leaving her alone. I really like her and I love her even more because of the fact that her house is right next to mine! On the spot where Jambette's house was...
Anyways here's Rosie when I went at her place to greet her, she wasn't havig any of my excuses apparently!



Spoiler


----------



## roseflower

My entry:




She forgot my name. Aww Purrl, it?s okay <3


----------



## SensaiGallade

Totally not suspicious how it's specifically been a year


----------



## Stella-Io

I kept having issues uploading various pics, but here's Kabuki saying I was gone for 12 months. I mean, could be worse Kabuki. For Wolfgang I was only gone for 8 months lol.


----------



## Dacroze

I finally got around to digging up my Wii again and hooking it up to the TV, so heres my entry.
I hope it isn't a problem that the text is in German (I provided translations) or that the villagers don't tell the exact time I was gone. I talked to everyone, but noone wanted to tell me how long it has been 


Spoiler: Entry pictures








"War doch nur ein Scherz! Es ist einfach schon SO lange her, seit ich das letzte Mal gesehen habe..."
translates roughly to: "It was just a joke! It has just been SO long, since the last time I have seen you..."





"...Warte mal! Mir f?llt grade auf, wir haben schon schrecklich lange nicht mehr geredet, oder?" translates roughly to: "...Wait! I just noticed, we haven't talked in an awful long time, right?"


----------



## Paperboy012305

I don't know why I have been procrastinating on this. But here's my entry:



Spoiler: Entries:



















I don't care if they're big, just as long as I got it done.

Which is why I used a spoiler.


----------



## Mr_Persona

l think l should get wild world as a joke game
then l will enter my


----------



## Lancelot

Uploaded from my phone so idk how big it will end up being

- - - Post Merge - - -

Success


----------



## peppy villager

here is my entry! sorry Daisy :>


----------



## MasterM64

Finally had the chance to post on this thread! Somehow I haven't been on my GameCube AC town in almost 10 years...


----------



## Princess Mipha

He's still so friendly.. <3


----------



## ZetaFunction

Spoiler: Yes, I've been sick all this time













Spoiler: Bonus



better not tell her I'm moving over to New Horizons next year, oop


----------



## Maiana

Been trying to find my wild world all week, only to find it in my game drawer that i LOOKED in- 
I don't remember anything from this game anyways but, Kid Cat is too cute <3


----------



## Halloqueen

Revisited my GameCube town and who better to feature in the photo than, well, Cube? I'm very sorry, d-d-dude.


----------



## MapleSilver

Spoiler: Returning to my Wild World Town


























He didn't tell me how long it's been and honestly I don't remember. I didn't even know the town was named Ocean until I started playing.


----------



## Blood Eclipse

Thank you so much for alerting me @aniko


----------

